# Pokemon Conventions



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

1) If I go to a furcon in an Umbreon fursuit, will anyone treat me weird? X3
2) are there any massive, pokemon-specific furry conventions?


----------



## Aysling SilverFox (Feb 20, 2010)

i believe that whatever someone's particular fursona is, then that's that. To me, a fursona is a particular animal (real or imaginary) that someone feels drawn to.There is nothing anyone can do to change what one person feels. 

And plus, the furry fandom is being bombarded by the media (and whatnot) and i think we should all stand together. 

Most furries accept werewolf costumes, why not pokemon cosumes as well?

Sorry about my blabbering, i get carried away sometimes.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

Aysling SilverFox said:


> i believe that whatever someone's particular fursona is, then that's that. To me, a fursona is a particular animal (real or imaginary) that someone feels drawn to.There is nothing anyone can do to change what one person feels.
> 
> And plus, the furry fandom is being bombarded by the media (and whatnot) and i think we should all stand together.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Yeah, H&K been bashing on my poeksona. :,(
I now feel reconfidented...ness...


----------



## Aysling SilverFox (Feb 20, 2010)

*laughs*

It's not a problem, i just felt like stepping on a soap-box for a minute.

I'm sorry about the bashing, if i could i would stop it. *hugs*


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

Aysling SilverFox said:


> *laughs*
> 
> It's not a problem, i just felt like stepping on a soap-box for a minute.
> 
> I'm sorry about the bashing, if i could i would stop it. *hugs*



*returns hugz*
I would help you stop it!  I just don't get it - were all furries, aren't we?


----------



## quayza (Feb 20, 2010)

I might go. Sounds awsome.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 20, 2010)

There's...A POKEMON CONVENTION!?

MUST GO MUST GO MUST GO.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't listen to H&K. He's a meanie


----------



## Lobar (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, pokemon suits are pretty normal at furry cons.  Stop fucking hugboxing though.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Don't listen to H&K. He's a meanie


Yesh he am DX


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Yeah, pokemon suits are pretty normal at furry cons. Stop fucking hugboxing though.


I know X3 I just threw that in there because I wanted to see how you all would react XD
H&K is a little right - I can be a _bit_ immature at times


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> There's...A POKEMON CONVENTION!?
> 
> MUST GO MUST GO MUST GO.


I think there is. Not sure.
MUST INVESTIGATES!


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

Someone most likely could start one if there are not any.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> Someone most likely could start one if there are not any.


True :3
hmmmm.... IDEA! XD
Just one quick clarification (newfag moment!)
Difference between furmeet and furcon?


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> True :3
> hmmmm.... IDEA! XD
> Just one quick clarification (newfag moment!)
> Difference between furmeet and furcon?



Furcons are of a much larger scale i believe. Furmeets are more local gatherings.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> Furcons are of a much larger scale i believe. Furmeets are more local gatherings.


So, cons are like huge events with artists and thousands of people.
Furmeets are getting in a fursuit, prowling the town or the local bowling alley, making kids laugh and parents throw up.
:3 I LUV IT!


----------



## quayza (Feb 21, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> So, cons are like huge events with artists and thousands of people.
> Furmeets are getting in a fursuit, prowling the town or the local bowling alley, making kids laugh and parents throw up.
> :3 I LUV IT!



I believe so, but look it up to be sure. Thats sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> I believe so, but look it up to be sure. Thats sounds like a lot of fun.


Okay :3
I will check.
Lets go to encyclopedia dramatic _mmdurr_


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 21, 2010)

I think it would be cool to go as a Dragonite pokemon, so i say yesh


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Feb 21, 2010)

:/ I read through your post and then answered that question instead of the poll question. Nothing wrong with pokemon suits at a furcon.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 21, 2010)

Pokemon is accepted at anime cons, but it's more likely to show up at gamer cons. Don't embarrass yourself by showing up to PAX in a fursuit or even acting openly furry.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

I suppose the better question is, is pokefurs really furs.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 21, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> I suppose the better question is, is pokefurs really furs.



Ah, furries. Lowering the bar right on into the earth when it comes to having any sort of..never mind.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 22, 2010)

1 - Not at all
2 - Go to anime cons

2009's Otakon had an entire photoshoot of pokemon, the majority of them in fursuit quality costumes.

EDIT:  That Mewtwo...  JUST LOOKIT!! *3*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRRbavqtlW0


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 22, 2010)

There was a umbreon at furry fiesta
Also no there are not pokemon specific furcons.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 22, 2010)

I wanna be the very best
Like no one ever was
To catch them is my real test
To train them is my cause
I will travel across the land
Searching far and wide
Teach Pokemon to understand
The power that's inside
Pokemon!
Gotta catch 'em all--
It's you and me
I know it's my destiny
Pokemon!
Ooooh, you're my best friend
In a world we must defend
Pokemon!
Gotta catch 'em all--
Our hearts so true
Our courage will pull us through
You teach me and I'll teach you
Pokemon!
Gotta catch 'em all!
Gotta catch 'em all!
Yeeaah.
Every challenge along the way
With courage I can face
I will battle everyday
To claim my rightful place
Come with me the time is right
There's no better team
Arm in arm we'll win the fight
It's always been our dream
Pokemon!
Gotta catch 'em all--
It's you and me
I know it's my destiny
Pokemon!
Ooooh, you're my best friend
In a world we must defend
Pokemon!
Gotta catch 'em all--
Our hearts so true
Our courage will pull us through
You teach me and I'll teach you
Pokemon!
Gotta catch 'em all!
Gotta catch 'em all!
Gotta catch 'em all!
Gotta catch 'em all!
Gotta catch 'em all!
Yeeeaah!


----------



## ShadowEon (Feb 22, 2010)

1)Nah.
2) I don't think so...if so, someone knows something I don't.

I would go to one though since A) As you can see, my fursona is a pokemon (more or less) and I like pokemon still.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 22, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> 1) If I go to a furcon in an Umbreon fursuit, will anyone treat me weird? X3
> 2) are there any massive, pokemon-specific furry conventions?


Umbreon? Really, do you know how many umbreons there are out there?  I saw fifty at katsucon alone.


----------



## ShadowEon (Feb 22, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Umbreon? Really, do you know how many umbreons there are out there?  I saw fifty at katsucon alone.



Umbreons are commoner but they are cute. Lucario is commoner though, you know it.

I only know one other mightyena furry.


----------



## Istanbul (Feb 22, 2010)

Considering some of the weird stuff I see people making out of their non-pokemon fursonae (hells yeah fursonae), a pokemorph would seem downright normal by comparison.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 22, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> Umbreons are commoner but they are cute. Lucario is commoner though, you know it.
> 
> I only know one other mightyena furry.



Well, I think I'm the only other Umbreon that has a batman-esque costume ON THE FURSUIT!
EPIX! XD


----------



## ThePterosaur (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah I see pokemon at Furcons but more common at Anime cons.  Also I noticed from that pokemon group at Otakon....so many gajinka, not so much love for the fursuit esque type.  I've heard stories of more fursuit like pokemon costumes getting harrassed at some anime cons.

Though me I have a anthro pokemon fursuit, a shaymin, I wore it to last AC X3


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 23, 2010)

ThePterosaur said:


> Yeah I see pokemon at Furcons but more common at Anime cons.  Also I noticed from that pokemon group at Otakon....so many gajinka, not so much love for the fursuit esque type.  I've heard stories of more fursuit like pokemon costumes getting harrassed at some anime cons.
> 
> Though me I have a anthro pokemon fursuit, a shaymin, I wore it to last AC X3


:3 Cool!
:/ but why the discrimination?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 23, 2010)

Depending on the convention, some anime fans don't like Furries. It's tragic, I know.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 23, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> Depending on the convention, some anime fans don't like Furries. It's tragic, I know.


 That sux.
But I've heard about pokefur fursecution at FURRY conventions :/ is that troo?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 23, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> That sux.
> But I've heard about pokefur fursecution at FURRY conventions :/ is that troo?



Dunno. I've not been to a Furry convention...yet.

From the videos I've seen, though, it doesn't happen.


----------



## ThePterosaur (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah I heard some people equate the more fursuit like pokemon suits with furries (even if the wearer isn't one) at some anime cons and thus some harrassement goes down.  I think the worst story I heard was when at a smaller anime con a poor girl was chased with what was discribed as a cow prod like device....though it was pry just a prop, she thought it was real enough and was chased around and tormented a bit just because her flareon suit was like a fursuit.

At the furcons I went to I didn't get hate or see hate for pokemon.  I went to AC ans was shaymin and I saw a Lucario and meowth running around with no problems.


----------



## Garreth (Feb 24, 2010)

Photos I've seen from most conventions have a few poke-fursuiters out there. I don't think it's anything outside of the norm for them, given what people go as nowadays. Hell, I even see it at anime conventions that I attend. 

I'm all for a pokemon convention anyday, though I'm pretty sure they'd end up being a sub-category of an anime convention if anything at all.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 24, 2010)

Go for it.
I'd latch onto a giant Umbreon for the whole weekend. <3

There's a cute video of a live action Pokemon Battle breaking out for no reason at an anime con. Some were dressed as Trainers, which was cute.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 24, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> There's a cute video of a live action Pokemon Battle breaking out for no reason at an anime con. Some were dressed as Trainers, which was cute.



I saw that. It looked awesome.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 24, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> I saw that. It looked awesome.


Man, I really want to do that!
Just need a trainer, *wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## Sting Soular (Feb 25, 2010)

Ide love to go to a furry con

any one know were I can find one and order a fursuit of myself if even possible?

and I do like pokemon there cool and so is digimon

but I like pokemon more but as I am a Hedgehog you probably know what franchise has my full support XD


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 25, 2010)

Sting Soular said:


> any one know were I can find one and order a fursuit of myself if even possible?



Check out the sticky section. There's a thread listing all of the upcoming Furry conventions.

As for your own fursuit, there are a ton of fursuit makers all over the place. I'm just starting out, so you'd be better off buying the head from somebody else. I can make the rest of it for you, though, for cheap. ^^ My site's in my signature.


----------



## Dragonanimefox (Feb 26, 2010)

I went to Nan Desu Kan in colorado last year and i was cosplaying as flareon. And no body teated me weird. Pokemon cosplay is getting highly popular at anime conventions and at furry conventions.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 26, 2010)

Dragonanimefox said:


> I went to Nan Desu Kan in colorado last year and i was cosplaying as flareon. And no body teated me weird. Pokemon cosplay is getting highly popular at anime conventions and at furry conventions.


Sweet! :3
Yeah, I'm from Colorado too.  Just wish I had a fursuit and enough money to go X3


----------



## Sting Soular (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks RoseHexwit Ile remember that and see when I might be able to order something when Ive got things ready and settled


----------

